# Please insert the last disk of the Multi-Volume set and press ok to continue



## MFS (Jul 15, 2011)

Help! I have several months of work on a zip drive that I obviously did not copy properly. I need to recover the data on the stick and do not have access to my hard work on any computer anymore. 

I hope someone can help me!

Thank you!

Please see screen shot of files on flash drive. All open with the exception of the one named SEGARI'S which is where my files are saved. Notice the size.....it seems something is in the folder?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Segari's is a compressed folder, did you extract it first?


----------



## MFS (Jul 15, 2011)

I am sorry, I didn't communicate clearly. I receive the error message only on the Segari's compressed file when I try to extract the files. The other files on the stick open just fine. When I try to unzip, open or extract the Segari's folder, I receive the error: *Please insert the last disk of the Multi-Volume set and press ok to continue.*


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You can try 7zip, it may be able to extract what is there.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Just to clarify, the data is not on an Iomega Zip *drive*, right? It's in a compressed .ZIP *file*. The message you're seeing indicates that multiple .ZIP files were created as part of a set. Did you create this set? Do you have access to all the files?


----------



## MFS (Jul 15, 2011)

I did try 7zip and it was unable to open, or extract the files :-(


----------



## MFS (Jul 15, 2011)

DoubleHelix,

I am not sure what an Iomega Zip Drive is..it is a simple memory stick I had on hand....a generic brand memory stick. 

It did not ask me to insert another memory stick when I was zipping the files from my computer and placing on the flash drive. All I have is this one. It thinks there are subsequent sticks but there are not. 

I would be happy if I could get any of the documents in the zipped folder as I will have to re-create a lot of schedules that took a lot of time from scratch if I cannot get the data.

Ideas?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're confusing the physical media with the data itself. Your first post mentioned a zip drive. Attached is a picture of an Iomega Zip Drive. You're not using that. 

What you have a .ZIP file. It's a file. A compressed archive. It doesn't matter what type of drive it's on. You created it, so you have to provide some details about how you created it. The message you're seeing indicates that you created multiple ZIP files as part of a set. You cannot extract the contents of this one ZIP file because it is part of a set. You need to locate all the ZIP files that were created as part of that set and extract the last one to extract all the files.


----------

